# EN: the use / using of



## diamon

bonjour,
Pour traduire le mot l'utilisation de ... je vois la traduction "the use". je ne comprends pas pourquoi on n'utilise pas "the using" ( un gérondif ) . Cela me paraitrait logique d'utiliser using. De plus sur le dictionnaire en ligne world reference , quand j'écris "utilisation" je vois la traduction : "(fait d'utiliser) use;"   le " fait d'utiliser" conforte mon "envie" de mettre un gérondif.

Merci beaucoup
cordialement,
diamon


----------



## moustic

Les deux sont possibles:
The use of a sharp knife is recommended.
Using a sharp knife is recommended.


----------



## diamon

merci moustic mais en fait je veux parler d'un gérondif a valeur seulement de nom ( donc déterminant + adjectif ) ( je n'arrive pas à bien expliquer )  , je veux utiliser THE using . Dans using ... j'ai plutôt un gérondif à valeur d'un verbe ( il peut avoir un COD)

Par exemple : L'utilisation d'un logiciel   , peut-on dire , The using of a software ?

je ne sais pas si vous voyez ce que je veux dire

Je fais la différence entre 2 gérondif 
-valeur de verbe : His driving the car afraids me   , le fait qu'il conduise la voiture m'effraie
-valeur de nom : his driving of the car afraids me , sa conduite de la voiture m'effraie

je voudrais gerondif à valeur de nom pour use en fait , L'utilisation de quelque chose : the using of ..


----------



## lucas-sp

"Use" veut dire bien "le fait d'utiliser quelque chose" et "l'utilisation de quelque chose." (Pensez à "abuse," et vous verrez comment "use" s'utilise en cette manière.) Un anglophone utilisera forcément "the use of" en ce genre de phrase.

"The using" me fait penser plutôt aux _usures_ ("the wear," "the fraying").


----------



## diamon

j'ai du mal à comprendre.
On parle de l'action d'utiliser quelque chose , ce qui me vient à l'esprit c'est direct Gérondif.
Pourquoi utiliser un nom déjà définie au lieu du gérondif . Si il y a déja eu une conversation sur ceci :
thought(s) or thinking

Je pourrais faire de même ici , *use or using* , ça revient au même , gérondif ou nom déja existant


----------



## moustic

Je suis du même avis que Lucas. Spontanément, j'aurais utilisé "the use of ...", mais une recherche sur internet de "the using of" donne plus de 2 millions d'occurrences ....


----------



## lucas-sp

OK, vous n'êtes certainement pas obligé de me faire confiance (et à moustic non plus). Allez-y avec "the using of this software" et tenez-nous au courant de vos résultats... 

En anglais, on construit des noms verbaux en plusieurs manières. Ici, vous cherchez "the use" ou "the utilisation," mais pas "the using."


----------



## diamon

J'ai l’impression qu'il n'y a aucune logique dans les langues 
certains disent d'un façon , d'autre disent que c'est pas correct etc  
Je veux comprendre la logique du truc 

EDIT : Lucas-sp , vous êtes américains et moi français donc si quelqu'un a raison c'est vous bien sur , mais je veux comprendre pourquoi
Mais c'est pas pour un examen , j'ai entendu ça dans un exposé et ça m'a interpellé


----------



## lucas-sp

Oui, il en existe des résultats sur google pour "the using of." La grande majorité de ces exemples est écrite par des non-anglophones; une instance de "the using of," tirée de _The New York Times Magazine_, utilise "the using of" pour dire "l'usure," "the decay, the wearing-away," comme j'ai suggéré plus haut.

Diamon, c'est pas si grave. L'anglais a à sa disposition des milliards de moyens pour construire des noms verbaux. Ici, "the use" et "the utilisation" sont devenus les plus courant ("the use" est plus court que "the using" et d'un usage très courant, "the utilisation" est plus lié au monde de l'informatique des années 80 et 90). Donc "the using" ne se dit pas, parce qu'on emploie presque toujours un de ces autres mots plus courants.

Sauf dans le cas où on veut souligner le sens plus archaïque du mot "to use" en désignant le fait d'user quelque chose - donc "the using of" peut signifier "l'usure de."


----------



## diamon

Merci Lucas-sp
Il existe plusieurs façons de faire des noms verbaux . COmment , moi , je peux savoir si je dois utiliser (lequel est le plus courant ) un nom bien défini qui existe ( exemple use ) ou alors un gérondif.
Dans l'exemple au dessus avec driving , comment je sais si il faut utiliser driving ou alors un nom qui existe déjà mais que j'ignore qui veux dire conduite


----------



## lucas-sp

Avec "driving," "drive" existe, bien sûr, mais le sens de "drive" est différent. 

Question de vocabulaire ou d'usage... désolé, à mon avis aucune règle logique et définitive existe.

Nb. vous pouvez éviter ce problème: 

"Le fait qu'il conduit la voiture m'effraie" = "That it's him driving the car (is what) frightens me"
"Sa conduite de la voiture m'effraie" = "The way he drives/he's driving the car frightens me"


----------



## diamon

merci beaucoup
ahh bonne idée pour le  "Sa conduite de la voiture m'effraie" = "The way he drives/he's driving the car frightens me"                 

j'ai un peu de mal à comprendre "That it's him driving the car (is what) frightens me" , sa traduction , j'ai du mal a séparer les éléments ? le driving est  ici un participe présent ? non ?


----------



## lucas-sp

"What frightens me is that it is he who is driving the car" devient "That it's him driving frightens me" à l'oral.


----------



## diamon

merci beaucoup lucas , j'avais du mal car je vois souvent it's pour un possessif mais j'ai oublié que it's = it is  aussi 
merci infiniment


----------



## Keith Bradford

Il me semble que, en général, ces participes en -ing (je ne les appelle pas _gerund _ni _gerundive_, n'ayant jamais compris la différence !) sont plutôt verbe que substantif.  C'est à dire que les anglophones les considèrent plutôt comme verbe et leur accordent volontiers un complément d'objet direct, tandis que les francophones les prennent pour substantifs et s'acharnent à leur donner un article, suivi de 'of'.

Ce qui explique pourquoi la structure "_the using of X_..." si elle n'est pas incorrecte, sonne faux.  Préférer soit *using X*, soit *the use of X*.


----------



## diamon

merci Keith Bradford

En fait , je veux faire la différence entre les deux depuis que j'ai vu un cours d'agrégation en ligne ou justement il faisait la différence entre substantif et verbe et prenait l'exemple:
His driving of the car (  nom )
His driving the car ( verbe )

Donc depuis , je veux a chaque fois mettre " the + ing form + of + nom" pour designer un nom


----------



## Zolina

Diamon, j'ai mal à comprendre ce que vous ne comprenez pas. "l'utilisation" comme vous avez dit, n'est pas un gérondif. En anglais, on dit "the utilization/the use." Peut-être vous pouvez donner la phrase en français que vous voulez traduire avec le gérondif? 

De plus, "His driving of the car/His driving the car" n'est pas du tout correct en anglais, malgré le fait que les anglophones l'utilisent.


----------



## Keith Bradford

Oui et non. Zolina a tort d'imaginer que "His driving of the car/His driving the car" n'est pas du tout correct en anglais. Par contre très peu d'anglophones utilisent ces constructions ô combien chères aux Français. Ce qu'on dit en réalité est :

His driving of the car = The way he drives the car
His driving the car = Him driving the car / The fact that he drives the car


----------

